# Usual methodology to find the cause of an error common to two distinct Python ports?



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 7, 2013)

An error is received after rebuilding everything except Python in two seperate ports...

```
solarwolf
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/solarwolf/solarwolf.py", line 192, in <module>
    if __name__ == '__main__': main()
  File "/usr/local/share/solarwolf/solarwolf.py", line 35, in main
    checkdependencies()
  File "/usr/local/share/solarwolf/solarwolf.py", line 82, in checkdependencies
    import pygame
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pygame/__init__.py", line 254, in <module>
    try: import pygame.sndarray
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pygame/sndarray.py", line 66, in <module>
    import pygame._numpysndarray as numpysnd
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pygame/_numpysndarray.py", line 38, in <module>
    import numpy
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/numpy/__init__.py", line 137, in <module>
    import add_newdocs
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/numpy/add_newdocs.py", line 9, in <module>
    from numpy.lib import add_newdoc
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/numpy/lib/__init__.py", line 13, in <module>
    from polynomial import *
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/numpy/lib/polynomial.py", line 11, in <module>
    import numpy.core.numeric as NX
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'core'
```
Rebuilt py-game; py-numeric; py-numpy ... 
........................................
I surmise rather than asking about how to fix the port, how to actually load the program into a front-end which would tell which package needs rebuilt, or is missing a component, or a mismatch, so that
the front-end could be used rather than rebuilding dependencies.


----------

